# Blue Tooth - Garbled



## prmckay1 (Jan 23, 2015)

Non Consistent -- 2011 Murano --

about 5% of time - mainly other person hearing -

Now also incoming as well.

have switched phones.

When blue tooth turned off (same call) perfect connection

have had dealer remove headliner and check connections

Ideas?


----------

